# Datei für Access?



## peter333 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe von einem Kumpel eine PDF bekommen (Access 2003 Kompendium) Dort wird ab einer gewissen Stelle nach einer Datei gefragt, die sich EDV.MDB nennt. Weiß vielleicht jemand, wo ich die Datei her bekommen könnte? Das wäre nett. Danke.


----------



## matdacat (5. Dezember 2005)

Naja, die wird sich wohl auf der dem Originalbuch beigelegten CD befinden.
 ...und auf der Internetseite des Verlags: http://download.pearsoned.de/media/supportfiles/25726.exe


----------



## peter333 (5. Dezember 2005)

Wow. Das ging ja schnell. Super. Besten Dank.


----------

